# Wärmelastberechnung Lüftung Schrankoberfläche



## element. (20 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe zur Auslegung der Schranklüftung einige sehr ähnliche Diagramme. Im Normalfall ist auf der Y-Achse die Verlustleistung in W, auf der X-Achse die m³-Leistung angezeichnet und da liegen ein paar Geraden drin für die verschiedenen delta T.

Bei diesem Diagramm wird aber noch nicht die Wärmeabgabe über die Schrankoberfläche berücksichtigt, oder doch?

Wenn ich jetzt die Formel aus Wiki "Schaltschrankklimatisierung" verwende und einen Schrank mit 3m² Oberfläche, k=5,5, deltaT=15 einsetze, komme ich auf 250W Abgabe über Schrankoberfläche.

Muss ich dann, angenommen ich verheize im Schrank 750, nur noch für 500W eine Lösung aus dem Diagramm suchen?


----------



## Verpolt (20 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Teste das mal

http://www.rittal.de/services_support/engineering/planen_berechnung/therm.html


----------



## MSB (20 Januar 2011)

Natürlich ist beim Diagramm des Lüfters der Schrank nicht berücksichtigt.

Warum auch sollte das Diagramm des Lüfters, deine effektiv wirksame Schrankoberfläche berücksichtigen?
Alleine die div. Aufstellarten eines Schaltschranks würden schier unendlichen Kennlinien führen (freistehend, an der Wand, irgend ein Schrank mittendrin)...

Unter der Vorraussetzung, das deine Rechnung mit den 250W richtig ist,
bräuchtest du also noch einen Lüfter, der dir mit ca. 500W kühlt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## element. (25 Januar 2011)

Kann die Schrankoberfläche den Luftungsbedarf auch erhöhen? Beispielsweise, wenn der Schrank an einer Fensterfront im Sonnenschein steht?


----------



## MSB (25 Januar 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Kann die Schrankoberfläche den Luftungsbedarf auch erhöhen? Beispielsweise, wenn der Schrank an einer Fensterfront im Sonnenschein steht?



Sonneneinstrahlung gleich auf welchen Schrank wird den Kühlbedarf mit Sicherheit erhöhen.
Hierzu also ein klares eindeutiges ja, das gilt natürlich auch für Freiluftschaltschränke jeglicher Art.
Hier hast du dann sogar mit 2 Extremen zu kämpfen, im Sommer eine Sau-Hitze + Sonneneinstrahlung, und im Winter Arschkalt.
Heißt im Normalfall also dann im Sommer kühlen, im Winter heizen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## element. (1 Februar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Teste das mal
> 
> http://www.rittal.de/services_support/engineering/planen_berechnung/therm.html


 
Habe ich ausprobiert, rechnet auch so. Also wenn der Schrank 250W abstrahlt, muss ich nur noch 500 weglüften.

Sonneneinstrahlung wird im Programm nur dann berücksichtigt, wenn man "Aufstellung im Freien" wählt.


----------

